# 2 Players looking for WFRP PBE



## Psyckosama (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey, I know this is a d20 site, but lots of people come here and I'm wondering if there's anyone who'd be interested in two players looking to play WFRP2ed by email.

Thanks


----------

